# Duct Tape



## debodun (Apr 18, 2017)

What is your usual method of getting a piece of duct tape from the roll - cut or tear?


----------



## Temperance (Apr 18, 2017)

CUT!  Never would I be able to rip it.  Amazed at anyone who can.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 18, 2017)

*CUT[/B   You CAN'T  tear it.*


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 18, 2017)

Yes you can tear duct tape. Crosswise. But not lengthwise.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2017)

At home I cut it with scissors, on the road I just tear it by hand.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 18, 2017)

Well, I never could tear it, either way.  Maybe I'm too weak.


----------



## Steve LS (Apr 18, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Yes you can tear duct tape. Crosswise. But not lengthwise.



Really?
I never had an issue ripping it either way.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 18, 2017)

I always cut it.  If I try to rip it, by the time I finally manage to rip it, I have messed up the glue side so much that it doesn't stay stuck for very long.  I used up my last roll of Duct Tape a few weeks ago, and bought a roll of Gorilla Tape, instead.  It costs a little more, but appears to be a better product...so far.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 19, 2017)

Steve LS said:


> Really?
> I never had an issue ripping it either way.



Depends on the manufacturer I guess. 'Duct tape' is used on heating ducts. The silvery stuff. The installers usually wrap from the roll and then tear it off. Not feasible to cut it.

is there any way to remove seeing that avatar of Trump and that message that Canadian women are the second biggest threat to U.S. after ISIS.?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 19, 2017)

Steve LS said:


> Really?
> I never had an issue ripping it either way.


----------



## HazyDavey (Apr 19, 2017)

I'll rip it either way also, but my problem with it is some duct tape I've bought is really crummy stuff. No sticky and very lightweight..


----------



## debodun (Apr 19, 2017)

Hazy Davey said:


> my problem with it is some duct tape I've bought is really crummy stuff. No sticky and very lightweight..



Yeah...the last roll I bought had less sticking power than a Post-It note.


----------



## Anomaly 73 (Apr 30, 2017)

At one time, you could tear and rip duct tape...when it was woven. Now, *unless you pay for it*, you get a cheap facsimile that curls and becomes unwieldy.


----------



## jujube (Apr 30, 2017)

Duct tape is like "The Force".....it has a light side and a dark side and it holds the Universe together.

You really only need two things in life: duct tape and WD-40.  If it's supposed to move and it doesn't, use WD-40.  If it's _not_ supposed to move and it _does_, use duct tape.  

If I hear someone screaming, it means only one thing:  I have to stop buying duct tape at Dollar Tree.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 30, 2017)

Have you ever tried Duck Tape?  No that's not a typo .  It's on the market.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 30, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Have you ever tried Duck Tape?  No that's not a typo .  It's on the market.



Yep - It was okay, as I recall.  Nothing special - just a marketing thing.


----------



## debodun (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 30, 2017)

My grandson made a wallet out of duct tape that looked similar to this-







This is one way to do it
http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Duct-Tape-Wallet


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 30, 2017)

jujube said:


> Duct tape is like "The Force".....it has a light side and a dark side and it holds the Universe together.
> 
> You really only need two things in life: duct tape and WD-40. If it's supposed to move and it doesn't, use WD-40. If it's _not_ supposed to move and it _does_, use duct tape.
> 
> If I hear someone screaming, it means only one thing: I have to stop buying duct tape at Dollar Tree.



Two indisputable truths, in life.


----------



## debodun (Apr 30, 2017)

The duct tape boat on "Mythbusters".

http://www.discovery.com/tv-shows/mythbusters/videos/duct-tape-boat/


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm going to go out and tape some ducks together so they can save energy using two wings instead of four.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 30, 2017)

I have to cut it. If I try to tear it I end up with a ball all stuck together. It fights me every step of the way.


----------



## Pappy (May 1, 2017)




----------

